# Layer View



## Andersama (Apr 27, 2019)

Andersama submitted a new resource:

Layer View - Manage the visibility of groups of sources easily.



> Setup and control groups of sources visibility with the ease of a couple button presses.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Surn (May 8, 2019)

Hey cool plugin!


----------



## Andersama (May 8, 2019)

@Surn you'll want to update the plugin, I just found a memory leak.


----------



## Andersama (May 8, 2019)

Andersama updated Layer View with a new update entry:

Patched memory leak



> For the few who've downloaded the plugin I found and removed a memory leak, update at your convenience.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## SkylerMax (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi,

How to install this plugin? I copied to the plugins folder (MacOSX Mojave,  /Applications/OBS.app/Contents/Resources/obs-plugins ) but I do not see any change on UI.

Did I something wrong?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## SkylerMax (Nov 22, 2019)

As I see I could not download the plugin from here directly - there is no .co file in the zip package.

Does it mean that I should compile the whole OBS program from Andersama/obs-studio ?

Thank you for your answer.


----------



## Dontech (Mar 30, 2020)

I copied the files (obs-layer-view.dll and obs-layer-view.pdb) to the obs-plugins folder, and now I see it showing up in the OBS Tools menu, but how do I use it?


----------



## Dontech (Mar 31, 2020)

Dontech said:


> I copied the files (obs-layer-view.dll and obs-layer-view.pdb) to the obs-plugins folder, and now I see it showing up in the OBS Tools menu, but how do I use it?


Well, I think I understand it now.  It appears that you can only use a source only once in all the layers.  Is this correct?  BTW, thanks for an interesting addin.


----------

